# Wisconsin-Illinois Trains?



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi All, new to the forums here, but not new to model railroading. My name is Mike, and I'm from Streamwood, Il. Use to get my G scale stuff from St. Aubins nursery in Woodstock up until a few years ago when Matt opened up Wisconsin-Illinois Trains. I was receiving e-mails from them on their sales up until around Dec 2013, I think, and then nothing. When I tried going to their website, it was up, but no business hours, and a message that it was suspended due to a situation beyond their control. I have been checking the website weekly, and as of last weekend, the website doesn't exist anymore. I did a search here, and couldn't find anything on the topic, except on "The North American Model Shop Directory", where it shows an address and phone number, but not much else. I've called the posted number, and it comes up that it has been disconnected.

Ok, I can deal with losing another hobby shop that specialized in G scale equipment, but it would've been nice if the owners would at least let their patrons know. Anybody else deal with Matt that knows what happened?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I never did hear what actually caused Matt to close his doors so abruptly. He did let people know on either Facebook or LSC.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I recently saw something about "MDTRAINS, OR M.D. TRAINS". What I saw suggested it may have been WI TRAINS.

Chuck


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, the initials make sense, they're his


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd love to support him. But I have reservations. This will be the third store he will be involved in. He hasn't stated why WI closed. Was it financial problems? Did anyone got stuck? We were negoiatingprice of 6 Pheonix sounds, but then a dead letter office. I wish him luck but I will proceed cautiously before purchasing.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

_www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/...*trains*...*md*-*trains*/.../241642_‎
check this out
Dennis


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rumor was their backers expected a faster return on the investment.....


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/21134/wi-trains-now-md-trains

http://mdtrains.com

Andrew


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and the links.


----------



## mattdrennan (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry guys I had no idea these posts were going on otherwise I would have answered sooner. As was said before The WI trains business Was a Investor Backed Business and it was the decision of the investors to not continue with it at this time. I was given about 5 days to understand this fact before the doors had to be closed. I then took a long hard look at what I wanted to do and while doing that several of my former manufacturer reps asked me why i did not continue to sell their product at the same time i recieved calls from friends in the business asking the same thing so after talking with my wife I made a decision and launched MD trains. I enjoy interacting with the train public and I will say that my road here has been rocky but I felt hat this is what i was meant to do and will answer any questions with in my capability to answer.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Matt, are you working from home, (mail order thru you), or is the address in Crystal lake a storefront, that we can go in and shop?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Matt
You must have a wife that loves you. This is a hard business to be in right now.
I know you have the passion and the sense to make it work.
Good luck to you

David


----------



## mattdrennan (Apr 12, 2014)

Mike I am currently Working from home as a online and over the phone dealer but I do intend to have a store front in the future I will take appointments here at the office also. Dave my wife is very patient with me she understands that this is what I enjoy doing and she sees the potential
Matt
www.mdtrains.com


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Matt, and good luck on your new business.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Best of luck to you!


----------

